# Silk Worm Breeding



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been looking at silkworms and nutritionally they look amazing for a bearded! 
So I was wondering if anyone has any experience in breeding them and can give me some info on how easy/difficult they are?

I have been looking at this kit:
Silkworm Rearing Kit A See Product Details | Silkworm Pupae/ Eggs / Food / Rearing Kits & Accessories | Ricks Livefood


Thanks in advance for any info,

Danny


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hello*

Silkworms are not very good to breed unless you have loads of food or a tree.
I tryed breeding them last year and they have a high death rate.
Most livefood stores don't have them for sale so that tells you how hard they are.
But if you get 1000-5000 eggs im sure you can get a breeding colony going :2thumb:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow really? High death ratio??

That puts me off a little... Shame really as they are really good nutritionally and sound like minimal effort. 
My BD loves worms and mealies arent great and maxworms are less so.. So was hoping for good news on breeding these lol


Damn, thanks for the info though! Wouldnt of been happy if I had just 'gone for it' and found it out myself lol : victory:


----------



## Silk worm man (Jan 30, 2013)

*Silkworm*

Hi i have seen previous conversations on this site and i am just letting you know that i sell live silkworms, have good feedback, contact me 07928 394157


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Hi, i bought i kit just like the one you want to get i got it very fast i am still waiting for them to hatch one issue tho the instructions tell you how to hatch them not there life cycle and stuff like that...


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a old post:lol2:

I have been talking to lots of large breeders over seas and they loose over 50% of the eggs to 3ed shed. 70-80% from egg to adult which is good for them.just to give you a idea:gasp:

I have been looking into breeding these again but on a larger scale to get more to a useable size and will start this summer when i have the room:no1:
But like every other breeder the cost of raising them may raise the price of the worms making them unsellable. but i have been given a few tips to cut out even more doas so it may be ok.


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Feadern said:


> I've been looking at silkworms and nutritionally they look amazing for a bearded!
> So I was wondering if anyone has any experience in breeding them and can give me some info on how easy/difficult they are?
> 
> I have been looking at this kit:
> ...


Bought it, used it and it worked out OK. Ended up with around 200 fully grown silkworms. You will need a heatmat large enough for the 2 tubs to fit on (11" x 7" sort of size), and a thermostat (I used a Microclimate ministat 100 with a thermometer alongside it, and I found it very good). You will also need another 500gm of Silkworm chow on top of the starter bag with the kit.
If you have got a few livefood tubs they will be handy when the silkworms get bigger (up to 3") to divide them up a bit more. 
I handled mine a lot and as long as you are gentle and your hands are clean you should have no problems. 
I would suggest checking out the rearing and breeding caresheets at thesilkwormstore Good luck Reg
ps. If you feed 3 or 4 at the same time, nothing solid comes out of your beardie!!!!!


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

As soon as these get to about 1/2" in size, i usually start feeding them off to my gecko's and chameleons. I find that the die off rate of silks after this size can be steep as they get bigger.

Braplast 3l or 5.8l tubs are ideal for silks and i usually end up splitting 1000 pupae over 2 to 4 braplast containers as they grow larger. 
I've also found that the microclimate ministats have a large temperature range between on and off and that a pulse or a dimmer stat work better for silks in order to keep them at a constant temperature.


----------



## thesilkwormshop (Mar 12, 2013)

*best price on food*

hello, I have been raising silkworms for my geckos and tegu, I hated paying such high prices so I decided to find the supplier and sell it quite a bit cheaper, we will be receiving our shipment next week. If you would like to start breeding them, we do have live silk cocoons for you to breed! The site is not quite done but it is up with the address, the prices are what they are going to be! Check it out at www.Thesilkwormshop.com


----------

